# From Rocks to Wood



## robjarvisphotography (19 Jan 2012)

From Rocks







To Wood





Your thoughts appreciated.


----------



## robjarvisphotography (19 Jan 2012)




----------



## hinch (20 Jan 2012)

I like it though needs a little growing in or perhaps a couple more smallish plants in the front right to fill it in


----------



## robjarvisphotography (20 Jan 2012)

Think I'll do that this weekend, thanks.

http://www.ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=16911


----------



## Ziabis (16 Nov 2012)

Very Nice...


----------



## jack-rythm (17 Nov 2012)

I noticed you have Cuba in the far back left? Is it Cuba? Do you have a co2 kit or dose any fertz? You wood scape is very impressive, looks very very natural. Love the fact its laid down flat.

Jack 

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Martin cape (22 Dec 2012)

Like it. Like the little Betta too.


----------

